

What is 'unGoogleable'? - schrofer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21956743

======
vacri
Bash's magic variables are pretty close to ungoogleable if you don't know
they're called 'magic variables'.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I've always known them as environment variables.

No, I wouldn't say so. They're not that difficult to find results for.
Especially if you wrap around as a string literal, e.g.

    
    
        bash "$DISPLAY"

~~~
vacri
$? $$ $! $_ ...

~~~
anoncow
I had a tough time searching when I came across that for the first time. Then
I searched for bin/sh.

------
vezzy-fnord
I loathe it when people use "Google" as a synonym for "search". It's
legitimate when you use to describe conducting a search using particularly
Google, but as a synonym for "internet searching" it gives unnecessary focus
on a single search engine, one backed by a company with questionable policies.

See also: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-
avoid.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.html) (and
particularly "Photoshop")

~~~
FBT
Once upon a time "Escalator" was a trademarked brand name. Kleenex fought hard
to retain it's trademark, and Coca-Cola lost the battle for the word "Cola",
keeping only "Coke".

It happens. It's part of language. Over time, former brand names lose their
significance and slowly slip into common use. That is a perfectly valid way
for words to be coined, and probably is the most common way. That's how
language works, and it seems that the word "Google" is going that way too.

